# Abunai's first Pneumatic Prop (Video)



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

My wife and I put together this prop for our second annual Halloween Maze. We didn't get it working correctly until the last night we were open, but we did get it working.

You'll have to imagine this at night, with a strobe light and fog...










Here is another angle...










The action is a little loose because the Alien is so heavy (probably 10 lbs.), but the strobe light at night actually turns this into a plus.

Next year, we add legs to the Alien.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great Job! I'm assuming that's an Alien mask, with a burlap body? Looks awesome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job, man. I have yet to build my first one.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

WOW! Thats a great prop and a very convincing alien. With a strobe and fog going, that thing seems scary as hell.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

We made both the head and the body. The head was carved out of styrafoam and covered with epoxy. The body is "crack filler" foam around a PVC and foam rubber frame.

I have to admit that we "borrowed" most of the construction ideas from other projects on the web.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

way to go!!! looks great...now the pneumatic disease begin.....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweeet! I bet that looks great with the fog and strobe. If memory serves me correctly, the first time we actually got a full-body look at the alien was when he was crawling out of the service panel and there was smoke and strobe going there too.


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

The Alien movies are my all time favourite movies - anything Alien to me is great. Your prop is excellent - it must have looked great with all the effects!


----------

